# Shaq traded to Cavs



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Obviously a great move. However, this is more of a band-aid than a cure. It certainly helps for next year, but a 37 year old Shaq isn't going to stop LeBron from leaving in 2010. BTW, how funny is it that Shaq goes from the sunniest and (some of) the nicest NBA cities (Orlando, Los Angeles, Miami, Phoenix) to...Cleveland.

This ought to be interesting. It looks like they are keeping their draft pick.

PG: Mo Williams...Daniel Gibson
SG: Delonte West
SF: LeBron James
PF: J.J. Hickson
C: Shaquille O'Neal...Zydrunas Ilgauskas

I think their best move would be to take a wing like Wayne Ellington or Toney Douglas if they're there at #30. Offer the full MLE to Charlie Villanueva, and then try to convince some FA wings to join the squad as well.


----------



## kicknike01 (Jun 26, 2009)

lebron james, a great basketball player...


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Won't change much, just a panic move.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

Hickson isn't ready to start for a championship team. They needed Charlie V.


----------



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

After this coming season, you will be rebuilding around Z ... again. LOL


----------

